# Blick nich durch



## RedPaprika (30. Januar 2011)

Hey =)
Ich habe meine Hdro Acc nach 2 Jahren wieder aktiviert und wollte direkt mit einem Neuen Char
durchstarten.
Mein problem ist nur das er irgendwie total beschnitten ist.
das heißt nur 2 taschen etc.
Meine Frage ist nun ..Da ich Moria und Düsterwald gekauft habe, muss ich trotzdem die Questpakete etc kaufen?
Bzw was habe ich und was nicht =(?
Will nich für irgendwas geld ausgeben was ich gar nicht brauche.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Vetaro (30. Januar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/133076-faq-gesamtubersicht-hdro/


----------



## ÜberNoob (30. Januar 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Hey =)
> Ich habe meine Hdro Acc nach 2 Jahren wieder aktiviert und wollte direkt mit einem Neuen Char
> durchstarten.
> Mein problem ist nur das er irgendwie total beschnitten ist.
> ...



1) wenn du keine Zahlungen leistest bist du Premium, jeder neue Char wird
- nicht alle Beutel haben
- nur 2 Tugendenplätze besitzen
- ein Goldcap haben
- Reiten im Shop freischalten müssen
- Ruf nur bis Bekannter 20000/20000 
- eingeschränkte Reisefähigkeit haben
- Scharmützel nur Buckelstadt und Gondamon
- nur Quests/Tugenden in bereits freigeschalteten Gebieten bekommen (also Startgebiet/Breeland und Einsame Lande, und bei dir halt Moria/Düsterwald)
usw usf

f2p heisst nicht, daß alles umsonst ist, auch nicht für Leute, die irgendwann mal irgendwie bezahlt haben.
kompletten Vollzugang bekommt man weiterhin NUR wenn man ein Abo abschliesst.

>>> "Was heisst hier Rechnung?? ich war vor Jahren schonmal hier, und hab damals ein all-you-can-eat-dinner bestellt, gilt das nicht mehr? <<<


----------



## Montoliou (31. Januar 2011)

Es ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel wie man so stur über alle Postings hinweg lesen kann, die sogar als Sticky zur Verfügung stehen.

*sigh*


----------



## MonsterSquad (3. Februar 2011)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> >>> "Was heisst hier Rechnung?? ich war vor Jahren schonmal hier, und hab damals ein all-you-can-eat-dinner bestellt, gilt das nicht mehr? <<<




Made my day xD


----------



## Vetaro (3. Februar 2011)

Da dein Beitrag abwechselnd aus ärger über die allgemeine Lage und aus informationen besteht, komm ich nicht ganz mit.
Aber ÜberNoob hat eine metapher benutzt. Metaphern müssen nicht bis an die extreme ihrer gültigkeit gereizt werden.

Er verwies darauf, dass "mal ein Abo gehabt haben" nicht bedeutet, dass man *danach* immernoch was davon hat.

Deine Abschweifung in Erweiterungen, LTAs und anderen Kram haben damit nichts zu tun. Seine Metapher funktioniert.

Im Übrigen sagten die Entwickler, Wer ein Abo HAT, braucht keine punkte zu kaufen. Und das stimmt: Ich habe 5000 punkte, ohne damit was anfangen zu können.


----------



## Gulu (3. Februar 2011)

1.) RedPaprika hat ja nur gefragt und sich nicht aufgeregt, ich hätt mir den Zynismus eher für jemanden wie
2.) xain aufbehalten. Deine Aufregung, lieber xain, kann ich jedoch nicht nachvollziehen. Bei einem anderen System würdest du ohne zu zahlen auch nicht spielen können. Du regst dich aber auf, dass du nicht mehr bekommst als die "Noobs", die erst später einmal was gezahlt haben?
3.) Ich habe mir damals das Lifetime-Abo zum halben Preis besorgt und mich bei der Ankündigung von F2P sogar sehr gefreut. Ich spiele nicht so viel aber immer wieder einmal gerne, das Abo hat sich inzwischen locker ausgezahlt - vor allem da ich gerne Twinke und ein Spiel so weit es geht ausreize. Durch F2P hatte ich zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, viele Freunde zum Spiel zu motivieren und mit denen und vielen anderen F2Plern in belebten Lowlevel-Gebieten zu spielen.


----------



## CrackmackONE (4. Februar 2011)

@xain

Ich versteh dich nicht so recht. Du hast früher ein Abo und somit das volle Spiel gehabt. Wenn du weiterhin vollen Umfang haben willst, schließ doch wieder ein abo ab? Dann kriegst du sogar noch Punkte für den Shop hinterhergeworfen und da du ein extremzocker warst, frag ich mich halt wieso du kein LTA abgeschlossen hast? Anscheinend wusstest du ja das es das Angebot für 110&#8364; gab...


Kann leider dein Motiv nicht nachvollziehen. Altkunden haben rein gar nix verloren, es wurden nur neue wege für neue spieler geschaffen was ich gut finde. Eine Win-Win-Situation für alle, Spieler und Unternehmen. So empfinde ich das.



> Kunden die bis vor diesem F2P-Mist alle Erweiterungen gekauft und somit richtig viel Geld für dieses Unternehmen ausgegeben haben, bekommen jetzt genauso wenig wie absolute Neulinge die sich das Game kostenlos downloaden können.



sogar falsch


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Februar 2011)

Was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind diese ewigen "Abzocke"-flames der "alten Spieler"

Vor f2p hat jeder Spieler monatlich seine 13 Euronen gezahlt, und durfte (nachdem Grundspiel und Addons gekauft waren) alles spielen.
Jetzt bekommt jeder, der 13 Euro pro Monat zahlt, genau das gleiche, PLUS einiger Vorteile durch shop-Punkte (Tugenden kaufen statt sinnlos tagelang mobs grinden; Reittiere, Zierwerk etc pp. Selbst die Addons kann man mit gesammelten Punkten kaufen, früher MUSSTE man da harte Euronen für auf den Ladentisch legen). 
Ich würd gerne mal vorgerechnet bekommen, wo jemand heute MEHR zahlt als früher. Schade nur, das das wiedermal keiner tun wird, weil sein Geheule nicht haltbar, weil nicht durchdacht ist

Ich z.B. hab vor der Umstellung 26 Euro pro Monat bezahlt, für 2 Accounts (einer ich, einer meine Frau, die selten spielt). Der Account meiner Frau läuft im Moment auf premium weiter, da sie die Map die sie gerade spielt, mit Punkten kaufen konnte. Ausserdem kaufte sie das eine Scharmützel, das sie gerne spielt, die anderen liegen ihr grössten Teils eh nicht. Bis sie an ihre Grenze kommt werden sicher einige Wochen ins Land gehen, und mit etwas Glück reichen die bis dahin erspielten Punkte auch für die nächste Map noch. 
Ich selbst spiele DEUTLICH mehr als sie, hab aber auch schon einige Wochen den VIP auslaufen lassen. Und das ohne wirklich Einschränkungen im Spiel gehabt zu haben. Die bei mir noch vorhandenen Punkte reichten dicke für Moria, wenn ich's nicht schon hätte.)

Fazit: Statt 3x26= 84 Euro für 3 Monate, hab ich in den letzten nur 26 Euro ausgeben. Preis bei vollem Funktionsumfang für mich gedrittelt. Wer mich auf DIESE Weise abzocken will, darf das gerne tun.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Februar 2011)

Korrigiert mit aktuellen Amazon-preisen



xain schrieb:


> Damals
> Grundpreis für HdRO = 50 Euro
> Grundpreis für MvM = 40 Euro
> Grundpreis für Düsterwald = 20 Euro
> ...



Du bist allerdings im Recht, dass die leute ALLES kostenlos hinterhergeworfen bekommen und das gleiche wie du für lau haben dürfen, sofern du in deiner Damals-Zeit *ausschließlich Mobs getötet hast*, *niemals Instanzen betreten hast*, *keine Quests gemacht hast*, *niemals einen GM gebraucht hast*, *nur zwei Charaktere besessen hast*, *kein PvP gemacht hast* und *niemals etwas über 2 Gold kosten gekauft hast*.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> Da mir hier vorgeworfen wird ich sei nicht in der Lage zu rechnen, dann bitte ich um die Korrektur folgender grober Rechnung:
> 
> Damals
> Grundpreis für HdRO = 50 Euro
> ...



Mal davon abgesehen, das deine 0 Euro Theorie nicht im geringsten stimmt, hast du nicht auch nur ansatzweise verstanden, worauf ich hinauswill. Zeig mir EINE EINZIGE stelle, wo man dir was wegnimmt, wo f2p dafür sorgt das DU mehr zahlst, als du zu nicht-f2p Zeiten bezahlt hast. Wo wirst du ABGEZOCKT, wenn du schon vor f2p gespielt hast. Wenn du vor Monaten bereitwillig deine 13 Euro gezahlt hast und mit der Leistung dafür zufrieden warst, was ist dann - ausser blindem Neid - jetzt nicht mehr ok daran??

Gehst du, wenn deine Tankstelle die Preise ausnahmsweise mal senkt auch hin, und heulst denen vor, daß du noch vor ner Woche mehr zahlen musstest? Gehst du zum Amt und verklagst deinen PC-Hersteller, weil für's gleiche Geld wie damals jetzt 2x mehr Rechenleistung in den PCs steckt? Ist VW eine Abzockerfirma, weil man für ein Durchschnittsjahresgehalt nicht mehr einen 27 PS Käfer, sondern einen 180 PS Golf V bekommt?

Sorry. Wenn ich vorher verstanden hätte, daß deine Motivation nichts anderes ist als " mimimi, ich hab zahlen müssen und die kacknoobs bekommens jetzt umsonst " wäre ich garnicht in die Diskussion eingestiegen. PS: Es steht dir GENAUSO frei, jetzt einen neuen Char auf einem neuen Account anzufangen, und alles ach-so-kostenlos in den Arsch geschoben zu bekommen, wie den Neuen. Wunder dich nur nicht, wenn du MASSIV eingeschränkt bist, und - wenn du wirklich NICHTS zahlen willst - gezwungen bist auf 3-4 Servern alle 2 Chars parallel hochzufarmen, damit sich das mit den Punkten auch ausgeht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Februar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Korrigiert mit aktuellen Amazon-preisen
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist allerdings im Recht, dass die leute ALLES kostenlos hinterhergeworfen bekommen und das gleiche wie du für lau haben dürfen, sofern du in deiner Damals-Zeit *ausschließlich Mobs getötet hast*, *niemals Instanzen betreten hast*, *keine Quests gemacht hast*, *niemals einen GM gebraucht hast*, *nur zwei Charaktere besessen hast*, *kein PvP gemacht hast* und *niemals etwas über 2 Gold kosten gekauft hast*.



Scharmützel scheinen ihn auch nicht zu interessieren, Auktionshaus schon mal garnicht. 3 Taschen reichen ihm völlig, und auch auf mehr als 2 Talente kann er verzichten, ist ja auch klar, weil er nur die ersten 2-3 Stufen erspielen kann. oh, und Ruf höher als "Bekannter" ist Schmuck am Nachthemd, vor allem bei den Handwerksgilden, wer braucht denn sowas...

So, ich geh jetzt meinen Fernseher aus dem Fenster schmeissen, das Ding ist kleiner und hat weniger Kontrast, als was es jetzt für das gleiche Geld gibt. Drecksteil!


----------



## Vetaro (9. Februar 2011)

Weisst du, was du machst, Xain?

Du bist wie die leute, die sich vor ein paar jahren darüber aufregten, dass WoW-Reittiere auf niedrigerem Level verfügbar werden und weniger kosten. Früher konnte man auf level 40/60 reiten und musste irgendwie 100 / 600 gold oder so dafür hinblättern

Heute geht das auf 20/40 und kostet 10 / 50 gold oder so.


Die leute sind *ausgerastet*. Eine große Menge sagte "goddammit, warum sollten DIE es leichter haben als WIR? zu meiner zeit musste man den ganzen weg laufen! Und das ganze geld das ich dafür ausgegeben habe, ist WEG! ich will das geld wiederhaben, die neuen spieler müssen das immerhin auch nicht bezahlen!" Es war eine sehr große menge selbstgerechter, heftig neidischer typen.


Hier ist ein Stand-up komiker, der eine weitere variation der selben sache beschreibt:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1d63ClccjjE[/youtube]

Also, Xain, unterm Strich: Du regst dich selbstgerecht und neidisch über etwas auf, das dich nicht betrifft.
 Der Großteil deines Ärgers beruht auf Falsch-Informationen und ist Unsinn. Ich hoffe, dass wir irgendwie deine wahrnehmung der realität anpassen können, denn: Es _gibt eigentlich kein Problem, du machst es dir selber, in deinem kopf_.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Februar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also, Xain, unterm Strich: Du regst dich selbstgerecht und neidisch über etwas auf, das dich nicht betrifft.
> Der Großteil deines Ärgers beruht auf Falsch-Informationen und ist Unsinn. Ich hoffe, dass wir irgendwie deine wahrnehmung der realität anpassen können, denn: Es _gibt eigentlich kein Problem, du machst es dir selber, in deinem kopf_.



dem ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. 

Ich find nur schade, das es immer wieder Menschen gibt, die Fortschritte als persönlichen Angriff auf sie selbst sehen. Und statt sich zu freuen, daß sie selbst jetzt auch die Möglichkeit haben weniger zu zahlen, lieber rummotzen, das alles doch so irre unfair ist. "_Damn those shit-ass pet f**ckers people!_"


----------



## Nenjo27 (10. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> Da mir hier vorgeworfen wird ich sei nicht in der Lage zu rechnen, dann bitte ich um die Korrektur folgender grober Rechnung:
> 
> Damals
> Grundpreis für HdRO = 50 Euro
> ...



Sorry aber das ist Unsinn, du musst auch heute noch das Spiel + Minen von Moria + Add on Düsterwald bezahlen. Und du musst auch wie früher um das volle Spiel spielen zu können noch dein monatliches Abo bezahlen. Der einzigste Unterschied den es gibt is, dass man es auch kostenlos Spielen kann. Dann allerdings mit Einschränkungen. (die 3 Startgebiete sind frei der Rest muss gekauft werden)

Und abgezock wurdest du in keinster weise, du hast für dein Geld was du damals investiert hast auch eine Gegenleistung bekommen, nämlich die Tatsache das du das Spiel spielen durftest.


----------



## Tomborn (11. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> Damals
> Grundpreis für HdRO = 50 Euro
> Grundpreis für MvM = 40 Euro
> Grundpreis für Düsterwald = 20 Euro
> ...



Ich habe mir auch mal die Freiheit genommen Xains Rechnung etwas ausführlicher zu gestallten. Eine weitere Detaillierung der Rechnung ist selbstverständlich möglich. Je nachdem wie aufwändig man gewisse Variablen in die Rechnungen einbringt können weitaus positivere oder auch negativere Ergebnisse dargestellt werden.
M.E. wird man, je nach Rechenweg und Variablen, entweder außerordentlich unverschähmt abgezockt oder gott-gütig beschenkt.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Februar 2011)

wir müssten halt errechnen, wie viel zeit es im best- und schlechtestfall dauern würde, sich alle nötigen punkte zu holen und die zeit eintragen. auch u.U. mit anderem gehalt.



Nehmen wir aber einfach mal an, dass das erfarmen aller spielinhalte so lange dauert wie es mich brauchte, Fallout New Vegas einmal durch zu spielen. ~ *50 stunden.
*
Und nehmen wir mal an, dass die theoretische *bezahlung für jede stunde farmen* (man könnte auch sagen "das geld das man eingenommen hätte, wenn man in der farmzeit ner richtigen arbeit nachgegangen wäre anstatt scheiße zu spielen") unwürdige *3 &#8364; *wären.	

Beides also sehr niedrig angelegte zahlen die in der realität sicherlich nicht stimmen.

Dann würde es _trotzdem_ noch *150 &#8364; kosten, das gesamte Spiel zu erfarmen*.


----------



## ÜberNoob (12. Februar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> ... die theoretische *bezahlung für jede stunde farmen* ...



Ich find's fast bedenklich, beim Spielen von "Bezahlung" zu sprechen.

Mir macht es schlicht Spass, das Spiel zu spielen, wenn's keinen Spass macht logg ich aus, und mache was anderes.
Ich seh auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied darin, ob ich gerade den "Main" von 63 auf 64 level, oder einen Twink auf 30. Wenn man alles schon gesehen hat, fesselt mich beides ca. gleichstark. 

Wenn mein Punktekonto "im Soll" ist bastel ich mir einen neuen Char, bring den auf 30, mach schnell noch die angefangenen Taten zuende, die nicht zuviel Aufwand sind etc... Meist ist dann das Punktekonto um 250-300 Punkte aufgebessert. So kann man alle Klassen mal ausprobieren, ich halte es für ein Muss, die Stärken und Schwächen der anderen zu kennen, um wirklich effektiv mit ihnen zusammenspielen zu können. Sinnfreies Farmen, 360 Trolle im Nebelgebirge, nur um 15 Punkte zu bekommen, wär mir bei weitem zu öde, und meine Zeit mir dafür zu schade...

Wer nur einen Char spielen will, keine Lust hat Unmengen von Quest das x-te mal neu zu machen, die gleichen Startgebiete mehrfach durchzuspielen wird allerdings kaum herumkommen, ein Abo abzuschliessen.


----------



## elisia (12. Februar 2011)

Ihr bemerkt aber schon, das der themen ersteller seit seiner frage hier nichts mehr geschrieben hat oder. ? *g* ...


----------



## Vetaro (12. Februar 2011)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Ich find's fast bedenklich, beim Spielen von "Bezahlung" zu sprechen.



Damit hat ja Tomborn angefangen. Wir haben das auch nicht aufgegriffen, weil wir "farmen für Geld" für eine tolle idee halten, sondern weil wir ausdrücken wollten, dass das erspielen von Punkten nicht gleichbedeutend mit Kostenlos ist. Hier kriegt niemand geld dafür, das spiel zu spielen, und die von uns gewählten stundenlöhne sind auch äußerst arbiträr. 

 Es ging nur darum, den "gegenwert" von Punktesammeln zu zeigen, wenn man sich gezielt punkte in großem maße besorgen muss. 
 Wenn du dir nur manchmal ein Hemd kaufst, wird dein Punktesammeln wahrscheinlich nicht zu harter Arbeit. Wenn du das gesamte spiel "kostenlos-kaufen" willst, wird das ganze sicher aufhören, spaß zu machen.





> Ihr bemerkt aber schon, das der themen ersteller seit seiner frage hier nichts mehr geschrieben hat oder. ? *g* ...



Na und, der Xain ist auch still seit wir für ihn Gartengerät identifiziert haben. Der Thread-ersteller mag vielleicht fort sein, es geht aber in foren auch immer um die anderen stillen leser und überhaupt um das gespräch. 
Wenn bei einer diskussions-Call-In-Show jemand anruft, der eine kluge frage stellt über die man 10 minuten sinnvoll reden kann, sich danach aber herausstellt, dass der typ nur "Ficken" im fernsehen sagen wollte, dann entwertet das nicht das Gespräch.
 Und so ist es hier auch: Solange wir anderen spaß haben, kann der Threadersteller doch machen was er wll


----------



## ÜberNoob (13. Februar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn du das gesamte spiel "kostenlos-kaufen" willst, wird das ganze sicher aufhören, spaß zu machen.



sag das nicht zu laut, ich hab in der Tat schonmal überlegt, einen 3ten Account mitlaufen zu lassen, der sich ausschliesslich über erfarmte shop-punkte finanziert.  Nur um zu überprüfen, ob das wirklich geht, und immer dann wenn ich mal keine Lust auf "den Main" habe.

Es wäre allerdings nicht repräsentativ, um Aussagen wie "man kann nen Account auch ohne Geld spielen" zu belegen, da ich immer auf dem Main ausweichen könnte, was f2p-ler nicht können, und nicht jeder Lust hat, Chars zu leveln und ab nem bestimmten Zeitpunkt einfach stehen zu lassen. Ausserdem wäre bei mir der Faktor Neugierde nicht gegeben, der viele wohl antreibt, um Punkte zu kaufen. Wenn man 35 ist will man auch wissen wie's weitergeht 
Ausserdem würde das wohl elends lang dauern




Vetaro schrieb:


> sich danach aber herausstellt, dass der typ nur "Ficken" im fernsehen sagen wollte, dann entwertet das nicht das Gespräch.



Warum kommt mir jetzt der Gedanke in den Sinn, du wolltest du nur mal "Ficken" in's Forum schreiben?


----------



## Vetaro (17. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ihr [Fanboys] meine Rechnung bestätigt habt (was vorher viel Geld gekostet hatte ist nun kostenlos = Abzocke der Exkunden), müsst ihr weiterhin die Argumente eurer "Gegner" ins lächerliche ziehen. Auf dieses Niveau lasse ich mich nicht herab.



Nein, neinein. Xain.
Wir haben es nicht bestätigt
Wir waren nicht bösartig tätig
Wir meinten es ernst wenn wir sagten

Was du behauptet, passt nicht zu den Fakten.
Deine Sätze bestätigte keiner
Auf deiner seite war nur Einer.

Was du nun versuchst, zu tun
ist unrecht, ich sag es dir nun:
Anstatt Argumente zu bieten
musst du uns persönlich vermiesen.

Du unterstellst uns, Fanboys zu sein
Denn unsre Meinung passt in dein Weltbild nicht rein
Unsre Argumente ignorierst du ganz
Und verzichtest auch auf eigene, du Hans.

Wenn du unsere Rechnungen einfach
behandelst als wären sie blödsprach
uns bezichtigst, Voreingenommen zu sein
ist es kein Wunder, wenn dich hier kein
...er ernst nimmt.


Nein, mal ehrlich: Wir haben dir sehr ausführlich vorgerechnet, warum du _absolut falsch lagst_. Wir arbeiteten mit echten zahlen, die haben wir nicht erfunden. selbst wenn wir fanboys _wären_, wären die zahlen identisch_._ Wir haben deine Argumentation an keiner stelle ins lächerliche gezogen, du hast dich höchstens selber so angegriffen gefühlt, dass du das da reingelesen hast.
 Und da sind wir schon wieder an der stelle, an der wir beim letzten mal waren: Das Problem existiert _nur wegen dir_. Es ist kein echtes problem. Es findet in deinem kopf statt.

Übrigens, könntet ihr Vetaro-hater euch bitte mal entscheiden, von was ich ein Fanboy bin?

EDIT: Wir sind immernoch mehrere Individuen. Selbst wenn unsere Meinung übereinstimmt (was daran liegt, dass wir über Sachen reden, die _stimmen_, so wie es auch keine Diskussionen über Gravitation gibt), können wir keinen "Monolog" führen.


----------



## CrackmackONE (17. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> Und schon haben wir den wahren Grund für eure seitenlangen Monologe!
> 
> Der Threaderöffner, andere "stille Leser" und ich akzeptieren das ihr "Fanboys" von HdRO keine negativen Meinungen duldet und wir haben mittlerweile verstanden das es sinnlos ist Argumente gegen eure Meinungen vorzubringen. Selbst wenn ihr meine Rechnung bestätigt habt (was vorher viel Geld gekostet hatte ist nun kostenlos = Abzocke der Exkunden), müsst ihr weiterhin die Argumente eurer "Gegner" ins lächerliche ziehen. Auf dieses Niveau lasse ich mich nicht herab. Und gerade Personen wie "Vetaro" mit ihrem Geltungsdrang zu Jedem und Allem etwas schreiben zu müssen weil es "Spaß macht" und sie sonst nichts mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen wissen, verwässern zu viele Threads und sorgen dafür, dass sie immer mehr unter sich bleiben.
> 
> ...




Tut mir Leid aber langsam versteh ich dich wirklich nicht mehr. Ich glaub es hat niemand deine Rechnung bestätigt. Die Addons kosten soweit ich weiß immernoch Geld und sind NICHT kostenlos. Ergo werden Altkunden doch überhaupt nicht abgezogen wie du es versuchst darzustellen. Niemand hat Argumente ins lächerliche gezogen und wenn ja hättest du uns ja einfach mal schnell ein Zitat zeigen können. Ich seh nämlich keine einzige Zeile wo sich jmd lustig macht.
Und als Letztes: Uns die Niveaulosigkeit vorzuwerfen, die einzig und allein DU in deinem letzten Beitrag an den Tag legst, finde ich unverschämt und nehme ich persönlich. Die Persönlichkeit eines Diskussionspartners zu bewerten, hilft nicht der Diskussion bzw dem Gedankenaustauschs sondern ist sehr subjektiv und zeigt Schwäche, da die eigene Argumentation anscheinend ja nichts bringt wenn man auf sowas zurückgreift.

Desweiteren find ich Vetaros "Mitteilungsdrang" nicht schlecht. Grund dafür: Er macht was für die Comm und seine Argumente finde ich meist sehr stichhaltig und gut ausgedrückt. Von daher schade das du so über HdRo denkst und sofort die Diskussion abblockst.

P.S. Der Vorwurf wir dulden keine negativen Meinungen kann ich an dich zurückgeben: Bereits in deinem ersten Post schreibst du "F2P-Mist", dass zeigt doch das du dich bereits zusammen mit deinen Vorurteilen von Hdro verabschiedet hast und DU derjenige bist der keine "positiven" Meinungen akzeptiert....In your face!....pooow!


----------



## ÜberNoob (17. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> was vorher viel Geld gekostet hatte ist nun kostenlos = Abzocke der Exkunden



kk, Vorschlag zur Güte. Damit du dich nicht weiter abgezockt fühlen musst. 

Ich geb dir meine Kontonummer, du überweist *mir* jeden Monat deine 13 Euro. ok?

Du merkst garnicht, das du dich lächerlich machst, oder?


----------



## ÜberNoob (17. Februar 2011)

CrackmackONE schrieb:


> Von daher schade das du so über HdRo denkst und sofort die Diskussion abblockst.
> 
> P.S. Der Vorwurf wir dulden keine negativen Meinungen kann ich an dich zurückgeben: Bereits in deinem ersten Post schreibst du "F2P-Mist", dass zeigt doch das du dich bereits zusammen mit deinen Vorurteilen von Hdro verabschiedet hast und DU derjenige bist der keine "positiven" Meinungen akzeptiert....In your face!....pooow!




Soll ich ehrlich sein? ich nicht, ich möchte so verbohrten Leuten nicht im Spiel begegnen.

Es ist Mist, weil es nichts mehr kostet. Warum es früher besser war, weil man da zahlen musste, kann er nicht erklären. Selbstreflektion = Null, wer was anderes denkt ist fanboy. 'nuff said. Jeder Versuch einer Diskussion ist von vorne herein zum scheitern verurteilt. Reden kann man nur mit Leuten, die zuhören.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn frei erhältlich?

Die ersten 20 Level? Toll. Sogar einige Quests in diesem Bereich darf man im Shop erwerben, ob nun gegen Punkte oder Geld ist egal.

Die Gebiete aus den Addons muss ich mir als "F2P"-Spieler auch kaufen. Auch alle Gebiete/Quests nach Stufe 20.

Ist schon echt übel, wie diejenigen, die die Gebiete schon haben "abgezockt" werden. Die haben böserweise schon alles.

Wo müssen sie alles nochmal kaufen? Ich hab die Stelle immer noch nicht gefunden, wo die "alten" Spieler "abgezockt" werden.


----------



## Godot (18. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe hdro auch nicht wirklich "billiger" werden und zwar für keinen. Und wer sich selbst knechtet indem er versucht alle Taten abzufarmen und sich alles durch die eigens erspielten Punkte zu finanzieren, der spielt auch irgendwie ein anderes Spiel ;-)
Auch als lta'ler gebe ich nun ein vielfaches an Geld aus. Natürlich "freiwillig" aber wer will schon auf all die netten Zierwerke und extra Slots verzichten (und nein 500 Punkte reichen da nicht aus).
Vielmehr bhaupte ich das Spiel wird für Gelegenheitsspieler immer teuerer, so wird ja im patch2 der Relikte grind runter geschraubt *yeah* aber auch die "kauferelikterollenundsoweiter* im shop Schraube deutlich angezogen, d.h. man findet sich wohl noch öfters dort wieder für das ein oder andere Röllchen. Das das überarbeitete Interface dies noch Megafon gleich unterstützt sollte wohl schon längst jedem aufgefallen sein. Da fehlt im Charbildschirm nur noch der persöhnliche outfit Berater.
Vor f2p hat man durch das Zahlen der Abogebühr alles für das Spiel erhältliche auch bekommen (sich erspielen können), nun darf man noch zusätzlich zahlen. Das Spiel ist also effektiv teurer geworden (für mich jedenfalls^^)


----------



## Turandar (18. Februar 2011)

xain schrieb:


> Und schon haben wir den wahren Grund für eure seitenlangen Monologe!
> 
> Der Threaderöffner, andere "stille Leser" und ich akzeptieren das ihr "Fanboys" von HdRO keine negativen Meinungen duldet und wir haben mittlerweile verstanden das es sinnlos ist Argumente gegen eure Meinungen vorzubringen. Selbst wenn ihr meine Rechnung bestätigt habt (was vorher viel Geld gekostet hatte ist nun kostenlos = Abzocke der Exkunden), müsst ihr weiterhin die Argumente eurer "Gegner" ins lächerliche ziehen. Auf dieses Niveau lasse ich mich nicht herab. Und gerade Personen wie "Vetaro" mit ihrem Geltungsdrang zu Jedem und Allem etwas schreiben zu müssen weil es "Spaß macht" und sie sonst nichts mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen wissen, verwässern zu viele Threads und sorgen dafür, dass sie immer mehr unter sich bleiben.
> 
> ...



Immer dieses uneinsichtige, hirnlose geflame gegen die wenigen leute im forum die wissen wovon sie reden...
Ich werde nie verstehen warum eben jene die lächerliches von sich geben ständig behaupten man würde ihre aussagen 'ins lächerliche ziehen'.
wozu sollte man sich die mühe machen.

mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der falsche fakten vertritt und sich damit auchnoch durch den verlauf des threads bestätigt fühlt, bringt eh nix - auch nicht in versform


----------



## ÜberNoob (18. Februar 2011)

Godot schrieb:


> Ich sehe hdro auch nicht wirklich "billiger" werden und zwar für keinen. Und wer sich selbst knechtet indem er versucht alle Taten abzufarmen und sich alles durch die eigens erspielten Punkte zu finanzieren, der spielt auch irgendwie ein anderes Spiel ;-)
> Auch als lta'ler gebe ich nun ein vielfaches an Geld aus. Natürlich "freiwillig" aber wer will schon auf all die netten Zierwerke und extra Slots verzichten (und nein 500 Punkte reichen da nicht aus).
> Vielmehr bhaupte ich das Spiel wird für Gelegenheitsspieler immer teuerer, so wird ja im patch2 der Relikte grind runter geschraubt *yeah* aber auch die "kauferelikterollenundsoweiter* im shop Schraube deutlich angezogen, d.h. man findet sich wohl noch öfters dort wieder für das ein oder andere Röllchen. Das das überarbeitete Interface dies noch Megafon gleich unterstützt sollte wohl schon längst jedem aufgefallen sein. Da fehlt im Charbildschirm nur noch der persöhnliche outfit Berater.
> Vor f2p hat man durch das Zahlen der Abogebühr alles für das Spiel erhältliche auch bekommen (sich erspielen können), nun darf man noch zusätzlich zahlen. Das Spiel ist also effektiv teurer geworden (für mich jedenfalls^^)



Für mich persönlich ist es (im Moment) tatsächlich billiger. Ich bin gerade anderweitig sehr eingespannt, komme kaum zum Spielen. Die Gegenden, in denen sich meine Chars gerade befinden habe ich bereits freigeschaltet, mein Lieblingsscharmützel auch. Trotz abgelaufenem Abo kann ich im Moment gerade alles spielen was ich mag, auch ohne daß ich zahlen muss. 
So gesehen ist HdrO billiger geworden. Zu reinen Abo-zeiten hätte ich vermutlich 13 Euro pro Monat bezahlt, für effektiv 1-2 Stunden Spiel pro Woche. Oder ich hätte das Abo auf Eis legen müssen, und dann auch auf's Spiel verzichten müssen. Dank f2p muss ich das nicht. Sobald ich wieder an die Grenzen von f2p stosse, oder wieder mehr Zeit habe werde ich vermutlich eine Einmalzahlung machen, um wieder einen Monat VIP und die 500 Punkte zu bekommen. Das sollte dann wieder für einige Einkäufe reichen, es kommen ja auch noch Punkte für Taten dazu.

Wer allerdings erwartet, das alles auf einmal kostenlos ist wird schnell eines besseren belehrt. Codemasters stellt schliesslich Entwickler, Support und Infrastruktur, die wollen auch irgendwie bezahlt werden, ist ja schliesslich kein gemeinnütziger Verein. Ausserdem ist HdrO ein fantastisches Spiel, das verdient hat, auch angemessen bezahlt zu werden.


----------

